# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Visita aos bastidores do Oceanario

## Miguel L. Jeronimo

:Olá:  

Estou a organizar uma visita aos bastidores do Oceanario,num fim de semana, e sao precisas no minimo 8 pessoas e no maximo de 15(mesmo que queiram vir mais de 15, organiza se outra).

Portanto façam as incriçoes aqui no topico(nao se aceitam incriçoes por mp), para nao haver confusao.

Assim que tiver um grupo completo telefono ao Oceanario, para marcar.


*2ª visita (6/04/2008 às 16h)*

*E para estar la às 15:30, na porta do Oceanario*


-Bruno Quinzico(S. Bras de Alportel) + acompanhante

-Jorge L A Costa(Oeiras) + 2 acompanhantes

-Marco Carvalho(Lisboa)

-Rui Manel Gaspar(Campo de Ourique) + acompanhante

-Ricardo Luis(Venda do Pinheiro) + acompanhante

-Jose Francisco Duarte(Rio de Mouro) + acompanhante

-Eu + 2 acompanhantes


*3ª visita (13/04-Domingo às 15h e para la estar ate as 14:30)*

-Francisco Taveira(Nazare) + 1

-Duarte Alves(Alges)

-Rui Silveira Nunes(Coimbra) + 1

-Filipe Silva(Caxias) + 4

-Joaquim Galinhas(Seixal) + 3

-Eu + 3

*O meu nº de tlm 96 034 32 01*

*PS:Agradeço a confirmaçao por MP*





Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo  :SbOk3:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas.Conta comigo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

se for dentro em breve ( menos de um mes ) conta comigo :SbOk:

----------


## Francisco Taveira

boa noite
qual é o valor da visita????

um abraço

----------


## Walter Homero

Sem saber se será num fim de semana é dificil confirmar mas por uma causa tão aliciante aqui fica a minha marcaçao.
Aguardo informações.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

também podem contar comigo, agora so falta o dia, hora e  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas

Quanto ao dia so saberei quando o grupo estiver completo, mas sera ao fim de semana.

Em relação aos preços, na 2ª feira vou tlf para saber. 


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Eh,eh, grande Miguel,
um convite desses não é para recusar. Conta comigo.
Abraços

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Excelente iniciativa, conta comigo.
Joao Ramos

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Se não for nos próximos 2 fins de semana, conta comigo e mais uma pessoa!

Um abraço!

----------


## Antonio_Mota

> Boas.Conta comigo


Esquecime de mencionar que somos dois

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Miguel
 Se for num domingo (excepto no dia 30) conta com mais quatro.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Se a visita incluir os bastidores do aquário de recife e propagação de corais conta comigo. Excelente iniciativa!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Se a visita incluir os bastidores do aquário de recife e propagação de corais conta comigo. Excelente iniciativa!


Oi Ricardo.

Tens razão porque quando do almoço do 1º aniversario do Reefforum quando lá fomos todos não podemos ver os bastidores do aquario de recife e ficamos todos muitos tristes. :Icon Cry:  

Se for uma visita completa podem contar com mais 2. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

se for no proximo fim de semana, conta comigo.....

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Mais para juntar á caravana  :Pracima:  

Um abraço

----------


## António Vitorino

Viva!

Quanto à visita aos bastidores do aquário de recife até pode ser que tenham sorte, quanto ao da propagação não me parece que seja possível pois está na quarentena e essa zona tem um acesso ainda mais restrito mas é uma questão de perguntarem. Com um pouco de sorte ainda os apanho por lá caso seja num dia em que esteja a trabalhar!  :Smile: 

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

se for dia 5 ou 6 de Abril, conta com 2.

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Conta com mais 2 da minha parte. Já lá estive há uns 5 anos e é mesmofabuloso. Depois avisa da data concreta.

Abraços e parabéns pela iniciativa!  :tutasla:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Contem comigo tb, só não posso este fds.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

:Olá:   pessoal.

Ja liguei para o Oceanario, a visita é completa, pode é haver zonas encerradas no dia da visita(podemos ter sorte :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   ou nao) e a quarentena é sempre intredita.

*Preço da visita* = 5€

Aqui fica a lista para a 1ª visita*(22/03/2008 Sabado às 16h):*

-Antonio Mota(Almada) + 1

-Cesar Pinto(Buraca)

-Francisco Taveira(Nazare) 

-Walter Romero(Povoa Stª Iria)

-Nuno Vaz da Silva(Setubal)

-Pedro Alvela(Toledo)

-João Filipe Ramos(Carnaxide)

-Pedro Manuel Tavares(Lisboa) + 3

-Ricardo Rodrigues(Cascais/Tires)

-Ricardo Bulario(Sintra)

Agradeço a confirmaçao por MP, com o nº de tlf ou tlm.

Assim que estiver mais um grupo completo, faço a marcaçao.



Um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  

-

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Ja liguei para o Oceanario, a visita é completa, pode é haver zonas encerradas no dia da visita(podemos ter sorte    ou nao)


Oi Miguel.

Penso que isso não responde a minha condição "sorte" só vou se me derem a certeza que vou visitar os bastidores do aquario de reef porque o resto já estou farto de ver.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Oi Miguel.
> 
> Penso que isso não responde a minha condição "sorte" só vou se me derem a certeza que vou visitar os bastidores do aquario de reef porque o resto já estou farto de ver.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.



Pois mas funciona assim, pode acontecer algo a qualquer momento, e eles tem de interditar a zona( por isso e uma questao de sorte ).


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Sabes quando poderá ser a próxima visita? Se for no fds seguinte (29/30 Março), as minhas 2 reservas passam a 3. ok?

Obrigado,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Este FDS não vai ser possível para mim, mas contem com 2 pessoas (eu e o puto) na próxima visita.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## RicardoLuis

Conta comigo!

Se entretanto 1 aqmigo meu quiser ir comigo eu aviso aqui. Caso ainda dê para ele ir, tudo bem, senão... vou só eu. E noutra oportunidade irei de novo e ele vai comigo :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

*ATENÇÂO* a lista para este fds, ja esta completa!(mas ha mais se houver + participantes)

 A proxima visita podera ser no 5 ou 6 de Abril, se houver um minino de 8 participantes.


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## RicardoLuis

hmmm... 

então eu tou fora ou dentro da lista?  :yb663:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, Ricardo Luis.
Estas na lista, da 2ª visita, em principio sera no fds de 5 ou 6 de Abril.

um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Ricardo vais para a 1º lista...este fim de semana, nao vai dar para eu ir

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Ricardo vais para a 1º lista...este fim de semana, nao vai dar para eu ir
> 
> Abraço


Boas, Nuno.

Tens que ver, que isto nao funciona assim, ha que ver as prioridades, pois em caso de desitencia, vai o inscrito a seguir, que neste caso e o Joaquim Galinhas.

Um abraço Miguel Jeromino

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Miguel nao fiz por mal, apenas nao sabia quem estava a frente, nao tiro lugares a ninguem

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

sendo no dia 5 ou 6 de Abril, confirmo o meu interesse. Sabes qual é o acréscimo de preço para ver o oceanário (áreas normais de visita)?

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

*Lista ja corrigida* 

Aqui fica a lista para a 1ª visita*(22/03/2008 Sabado às 16h):*

-Antonio Mota(Almada) + 1

-Cesar Pinto(Buraca)

-Francisco Taveira(Nazare) 

-Walter Romero(Povoa Stª Iria)

-Pedro Alvela(Toledo)

-João Filipe Ramos(Carnaxide)

-Pedro Manuel Tavares(Lisboa) + 3

-Ricardo Rodrigues(Cascais/Tires)

-Ricardo Bulario(Sintra)

-Joaquim Galinhas(Seixal)

Agradeço a confirmaçao por MP, com o nº de tlf ou tlm.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

*2ª visita(dia 6/04/2008 Domingo às 16h*

-Bruno Quinzico(S. Brás de Alportel) + 1

-Jorge L A Costa(Oeiras) + 2

-Marco Carvalho(Lisboa)

-Rui Manuel Gaspar(Campo de Ourique) + 1

-Ricardo Luis(Venda do Pinheiro) + 1

-Jose Francisco Duarte(Rio de Mouro) + 1

-Eu + 2

lista completa, portanto vai-se abrir a 3ª lista de visita.



Um abraço MIguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

*Bruno Quinzico*: boas, eu vou para la de manha e vou visitar o Oceanario, se mais alguem quiser vir, que de um toque(custo da visita ao Oceanario e de 11€ e de 5€ para a visita aos bastidores)


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Miguel, visto que a visita aos bastidores do aq. de recife não é certa cedo o meu lugar a outro membro interessado.

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola :Olá:  
Se ainda existir vaga contem comigo para dia 6



Só reparei agora  que a 2º visita esta cheia...

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Mandei mp a confirmar.
   Era bom colocar aqui o sitio e a hora aonde nos encomtra-mos.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

*Local: porta do Oceanario

Hora: 15:30*

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
confirmo a minha ida.
miguel se nao vais podes dizer como é que fazemos?
com quem vamos ter?

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Cesar - Eu tb vou na 1ª e 2ª visita.

Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbBiere5:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Ola 
> Se ainda existir vaga contem comigo para dia 6
> 
> 
> 
> Só reparei agora  que a 2º visita esta cheia...


Boas, Duarte pode ser para a 3ª visita, a nao ser que haja alguma desitencia na 2ª. 

Quando e que te dava jeito sem ser dia 6?


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Boas, Duarte pode ser para a 3ª visita, a nao ser que haja alguma desitencia na 2ª. 
> 
> Quando e que te dava jeito sem ser dia 6?
> 
> 
> Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo


Boas.
Eu dava preferência a ir no 06 mas como nao da,no fim de semana seguinte em principio pode ser...mas penso que seja melhor arranjar mais pessoas para definir uma data

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas.Para lá da inscrição que já fiz,se huouver uma próxima conta com 4,Presença já confirmada por MP para o próximo sábado.

----------


## Ingo Barao

oi
se der para eu ir no lugar do Ricardo Rodrigues, na 1 vizita, conta comigo.
fico a aguardar resposta.
gostava de ir com a malta do deserto :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:  
abraco
ingo

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas,

Confirmo ida na 2 visita.

Obrigado

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Podem contar com +2 da minha parte para uma 3ª visita (confirmação dependente do dia)

Cumprimentos

Rui Nunes

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> *Local: porta do Oceanario*
> 
> *Hora: 15:30*


Boas...

Lá estarei!!! Esperemos que as zonas que queremos visitar estejam abertas!!! :SbOk:  

Um abraço!!!

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> oi
> se der para eu ir no lugar do Ricardo Rodrigues, na 1 vizita, conta comigo.
> fico a aguardar resposta.
> gostava de ir com a malta do deserto  
> abraco
> ingo


Deixa-me ver, pois ainda nao estao todos confirmados, e se houver mais alguma desistencia entras tu, e houve um 'bug' meu, nao me tinha incluido na lista e houve um participante, que nao tem onde deixar o filho.

Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Eu confirmo a minha presença para a 2ª visita no dia 6 de Abril.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ingo Barao

:yb620:  
quero ir na primeira :Icon Cry:   :yb620:

----------


## Francisco Taveira

miguel....
surgiu-me um problema de ultima hora e não vou poder ir no sábado...
desde já as minhas desculpas

vê se me consegues por noutro dia

um abraço

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal.


*Francisco Taveira* estas na 3ª visita(ainda em data a defenir)

*Ingo Barao* estas na 1ª visita


*ATENÇAO:* para o pessoal da 1ª visita, é para estar às 15:30 na porta do Oceanario, pq as 15:45 temos que comprar os bilhetes.

Um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Boas Miguel conforme já falámos lá estarei e levo o puto

Joao Ramos

----------


## Francisco Taveira

> Boas, pessoal.
> 
> 
> *Francisco Taveira* estas na 3ª visita(ainda em data a defenir)
> 
> *Ingo Barao* estas na 1ª visita
> 
> 
> *ATENÇAO:* para o pessoal da 1ª visita, é para estar às 15:30 na porta do Oceanario, pq as 15:45 temos que comprar os bilhetes.
> ...


ok....
aguardo a data

obrigado

----------


## RicardoLuis

Miguel, venho confirmar a minha presença (+1) para a 2ª visita, assim como deixar apenas uma chamada de atenção e uma sugestão...

Comecemos pela sugestão: podias editar o teu 1º post e colocar lá as várias listas, e ires actualizando conforme seja necessário. Será mais fácil para todos ficarem a par da situação.

Quanto à chamada de atenção... quando o Nuno Vaz da Silva me "ofereceu" o lugar dele, tu chmaste (e muito bem) a atenção de que não se podia fazer isso mas sim passar ao inscrito a seguir, nesse caso, o Joaquim Galinhas. Até aí muito bem... passei para a 2ª visita. Mas entretanto chega o Ingo Barão a dizer que quer ir na 1ª porque quer ir... E quando o Francisco Taveira cancelou a sua ida na 1ª visita, pensei que eu estaria a seguir na lista para ir... mas aí tomaste uma decisão contrária à tomada anteriormente e colocaste o Ingo Barão na 1ª visita. 
Poderás argumentar que o colocaste à minha frente porque eu vou com um acompanhante, mas quem vai comigo não tem ligação à aquariofilia. E isso não seria impedimento para ir sozinho.
Não estou a reclamar, como disse ao inicio é apenas uma chamada de atenção, pois há que manter uma linha coerente de critérios, nada mais. No mínimo terias perguntado se eu queria ir ou não na 1ª visita, mas teria que ir sózinho.

Abraço, boa iniciativa e curtam muito essa visita que a próxima espera-me.

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola ricardo
concerteza que foi um lapso
so preferia ir no primeiro grupo, porque conheco as pessoas.
mas por mim nao ha problema.
vais tu no sabado.
abraco

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ingo, eu já confirmei a minha ida para a 2ª visita.

Como eu disse no post anterior, não estava a reclamar, mas sim a fazer uma chamada de atenção para não haver dualidade de critérios. Sei que é no mínimo difícil organizar estas coisas, mas há que ter o bom senso de ter as mesmas regras para todos.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas amigos/as.

Ricardo, como tu ja disseste na msg, e so nao te anticipei a visita, devido a teres companhia, peço desculpa pelo meu lapso e agradeço a tua compreensao :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  .


Um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
   Agradeço desde já ao Miguel de ter organizado esta visita.
   Embora a visita não inclua o oceano Indico gostei muito ver ao vivo o que é preciso para manter um tanque de cinco milhões de litros.Não houve tempo para grande convivio mas é sempre bom conhecer pessoalmente a malta do forum. :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Agradeço desde já ao Miguel de ter organizado esta visita.
>    Embora a visita não inclua o oceano Indico gostei muito ver ao vivo o que é preciso para manter um tanque de cinco milhões de litros.Não houve tempo para grande convivio mas é sempre bom conhecer pessoalmente a malta do forum.



Nao ha umas fotos????

----------


## RicardoLuis

> Nao ha umas fotos????


Era isso mesmo que eu ia perguntar... pode-se tirar fotos? é que estava a pensar em levar a minha máquina prá semana que vem... :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Era isso mesmo que eu ia perguntar... pode-se tirar fotos? é que estava a pensar em levar a minha máquina prá semana que vem...


   Pode-se tirar fotos à vontade.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

amanha meto as fotos, tenho uma muito porreiras.
mas o que mais gostei de ver foi os rolos de MESH que eles la tinham  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   com umas dezenas de metros :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitorino

Viva!

Não se pode tirar fotos, deve-se tirar fotos!!  :Smile:  Espero que tenham gostado da visita ao local onde passo a maior parte das minhas horas, apesar do dia n ter sido o melhor devido à enchente e espero ver essas fotos em breve! Realmente o que não falta lá é mesh apesar de não ser usado com a mesma finalidade que lhe tem sido dada pelo pessoal das andanças dos reefs!

Um Abraço

António Vitorino

----------


## Cesar Pinto

entao qual e o uzo que lhe dao?

----------


## António Vitorino

O mesh lá é usado para forrar os ninhos dos pinguins! É tipo o tapete da casa dos passarocos!!  :Smile:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Quero uma vez mais agradecer ao Miguel pela iniciativa, deu para ver a unica parte do q restava "devorar" do Oceanario. :tutasla:  
É sempre bom ver a cara dos "cromos"(entenda-se por amigos da agua) que assinam por aí alguns posts :Coradoeolhos:  
Não posso deixar de passar em branco é "palhaçada" (no meu entender), que é -"eu estou primeiro, - eu também quero ir, - mas eu ja me tinha inscrito etc etc", e por fim se não fossem alguns a levarem os filhos a ultima da hora era uma tristeza pois não estavam o minimo de participantes para fazermos a visita. sinceramente de lamentar.

vou tentar amanha tambem por umas fotos.

Malta, vale mesmo apena ir, nem que seja logo para ver sacos de sal que davam certamente para todos os membros do forum estarem alguns bons meses sem irem buscar agua ao mar :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Cumprimentos
João Ramos

----------


## Cesar Pinto

Joao
e vale a pena dizer que o minimo para a visita era de 8 pessoas :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   e ainda havia vagas para mais tres pessoas :Prabaixo:

----------


## Jose Neves

Ha alguem do norte que alinhe em ir??????

----------


## Pedro Alvela

Grande Miguel, não me canso de louvar a iniciativa... :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
De facto, não fora a impossibilidade de visitar o "Indico" :yb668:   e tudo o que de lá se adivinha, seria a visita perfeita. 
Deu no entanto para ver mesmo aquela parte que faltava para conhecer o Ocenário no seu todo e com um guia 5 estrelas a meu ver. :SbOk:  
No fim fica o lamento pela falta de disponibilidade (por mim falo) para um convívio mais alargado com o pessoal das lides. Nao restarão, no entanto, oportunidades.
Abraços

----------


## RicardoLuis

Bem... pá semana lá vou eu gastar o rolo... perdão, o cartáo de 2Gb no Oceanário... eh eh eh 

A ideia vai ser de manhã ir ao Oceanário, almoçar por lá e à tarde ir aos bastiadores... um dia em cheio!

António Vitorino, reparei que és de Loures... e pela idade... conheces algum "Semente" de Loures?

----------


## António Vitorino

Viva Ricardo!!

Semente?? Por esse nome não estou a ver!

Abraço

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal.

Obrigado a todos aqueles que foram a visita e pelos agradecimentos  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  .

Queria so frizar uma coisa, que como o Cesar disse ainda havia espaço para, mais tres pessoas, por isso deveriam fazer como o Ricardo Bulario, telefono-me no dia anterior a visita, para avisar que nao ia :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  , o que nao fez isso foi *Ingo Barao e Walter Romero* :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo: .
Portanto se reservam e para ir, pois ha mais pessoas que queiram ir.

Amanha post umas fotos do mega escumador(deve ter por volta de 3/4m de altura!!) e mais algumas que tenho.



Um grande abraço e um mega obrigado a todos aqueles que participaram, pois sem voces nao teria sido possivel :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :SbOk3:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Filipe Silva

:Olá:   Boas, quando é a próxima visita?

Gostava de marca para 4 pessoas!!!!  :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson9:  


E FOTOS PESSOAL ????  :Admirado:   :yb665:   :yb663:  



Obrg


Abrs

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Boas, quando é a próxima visita?
> 
> Gostava de marca para 4 pessoas!!!!     
> 
> 
> E FOTOS PESSOAL ????    
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas, Filipe.

A proxima(2ª) visita ja esta completa, portanto vai ficar em 'stand by' e assim que tiver 8 pessoas, marco com Oceanario.


um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Filipe Silva

ok Miguel, obrigado  :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Bom dia

Que não seja por falta de participantes, marca mais 3  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

o que nao fez isso foi Ingo Barao e Walter Romero
#

o ingo disse isto:

ola ricardo
concerteza que foi um lapso
so preferia ir no primeiro grupo, porque conheco as pessoas.
mas por mim nao ha problema.
vais tu no sabado.
abraco

 :SbOk:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ingo, não sei se reparaste, mas +- um quarto de hora depois, eu disse que já tinha confirmado a minha ida na 2ª visita. e +- um quarto de hora depois o Miguel Jerónimo concluiu essa mesma situação... não leste?

Mas continuando... as fotos, meus senhores, onde estão elas??? É preciso ser eu a colocar as que ainda vou tirar? eh eh eh

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola
nao. nao li.
nao tenho net em casa.
so no trabalho.
acaba o trabalho, acaba a net. :Icon Cry:  
mas de qualquer modo disse.

----------


## RicardoLuis

Começa a fazer horas extraordinárias... assim tens net por mais tempo... e ainda ficas bem visto aos olhos do patronato  :yb665:

----------


## Francisco Taveira

em relação à 3ª visita (onde estou eu na lista), já há novidades em relação à data??????????.... e será que posso levar o filhote comigo??


um abraço

----------


## Ingo Barao

ricardo.
nao te vou dar resposta, que é para isto nao descambar, ok...
de qualquer modo, o que interessa, é que nao fui, pois estavas a minha frente.
espero que tenhas gostado, e que a tua intervencao nao tenha apenas surgido para fazer confuzao.
abraco

----------


## RicardoLuis

Ingo, antes demais, não vamos descambar não senhor, pois somos ambos adultos, e acho que houve um grande mal entendido de tua parte. 

O meu ultimo post foi em tom de brincadeira. E mais não digo para que não haja resposta, ok? este tópico é referente a visitas aos bastidores do oceanário e assim irá continuar.

Só voltarei a escrever nele quando for para colocar fotos da visita.

*signing off*

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  Como é que é??? já temos equipa que chegue para mais um grupo ou não??? são só precisos 15 malucos  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  como eu  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Rui Chaves

Boas

 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  E as fotos?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

ok ok 
aqui vao algumas, o resto seram voçes a ver quando lá forem :SbOk:  
IMG_7513.jpg

IMG_7514.jpg

IMG_7515.jpg

IMG_7517.jpg

IMG_7519.jpg

IMG_7520.jpg

IMG_7521.jpg

IMG_7534.jpg

----------


## Ingo Barao

hehehe
parece-me a careaca do jakim :yb624:

----------


## Francisco Taveira

e para quando a 3ª visita,,,,,
aguardo...

um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

:Icon Cry:  É pena que sou ca de baixo e nao da pa ir a Lisboa muitas vezes ( :SbRiche: ) senao tambem ia :Icon Cry: .
Mas se a malta do Algarve quise se tentavamos irmos todos juntos, hein que que os Algarvios dizem?

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal.

Peço desculpa a todos :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  , pq nao tenho tido tempo nenhum, para vir ao forum e em casa net e movel :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  (GRANDEEEEEEEEEEE PORCARIAAAAAAAAAAAA) ligo, desliga, volto a ligar e ela volta a deligar :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  
Portanto amanha vou ver se ja temos, pelo menos 8 pessoas, para marcar com o Oceanario.

Um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

boas sei que nao é o sitio mais indicado para isto, mas ao ver uma das fotos que o Cesar tirou lembrei-me um postar para vermos a diferenças.
Esta e a minha foto tirada no dia 29 Janeiro de 2008:

Esta e a foto do Cesar do mesmo aquario:



> 


Nota-se um crescimento de alguns corais.

P.S.- Cesar espero nao te importares que use a tua foto  :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

claro que nao :Coradoeolhos:  
o mais estranho é que este aquario nao tem uma unica bomba de circulaçao, tem apenas o retorno e os corais estao lindos com uma extençao de polipos brutal o que me leva a pensar o porque de tanta corrente ?????
sem reactor de calcium, apenas uma HQI a eluminar.

----------


## António Vitorino

Boas!

Peço desculpa por meter a colher mas esse aquário tem uma bomba de circulação e uma que move a água por todo o sistema. No percurso dessa bomba de circulação existem duas válvulas que abrem e fecham alternadamente criando correntes alternadas dentro do aquário, muito à semelhança do que fazem as tunze controláveis.

Um abraço a todos e espero que tenham gostado da visita.

P.S.- Um sistema semelhante funciona no tanque grande de recife!

----------


## Cesar Pinto

o  que eu vi foi o retorno com um wave maker, mas o que disse foi que nao tem bombas de circulacao alem do retorno.
sabes quantos litros faz a bomba de retorno?
para o que é aconselhao e com a litragem desse aquario teria de ser uma bomba de cerca de 20 000lt h

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

> claro que nao 
> sem reactor de calcium, apenas uma HQI a eluminar.


Viva Cesar,

Mas como pudeste constatar, os valores da água são analisados e corrigidos várias vezes por dia! De outra forma tambem teriam a quantidade de equipamentos que nós temos em casa.

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Ja temos a 3ª equipa completa :SbSourire2:  

Aqui fica a lista

*3ª visita* (*13/04-Domingo às 15h* e para la estar ate as 14:30)

-Francisco Taveira(Nazare) + 1

-Duarte Alves(Alges)

-Rui Silveira Nunes(Coimbra) + 1

-Filipe Silva(Caxias) + 3

-Joaquim Galinhas(Seixal) + 3

-Eu + 4

*O meu nº de tlm 96 034 32 01*

*PS:Agradeço a confirmaçao por MP*

Um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo  :SbOk3:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Ja temos a 3ª equipa completa 
> 
> Aqui fica a lista
> 
> *3ª visita* (*13/04-Domingo às 15h* e para la estar ate as 14:30)
> 
> -Francisco Taveira(Nazare) + 1
> 
> -Duarte Alves(Alges)
> ...




Boas a mim é mais 4 pessoas!!!! 


 :SbOk5:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Eu bem queria visitar o Oceanário mas cada vez que me lembro disso, faço contas ao tempo e dinheiro que teria de despender, para a deslocação daqui da Invicta à capital e fico desanimado. No mínimo 6 horas para a viagem mais ida e volta de autocarro/comboio/carro, fica um pouco caro para um estudante... Por isso, o mais provável é visitar o Oceanário quando me sair o Euromilhões para edificar um semelhante aqui no norte.  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal.

Deixem tambem os nº de tlm, por mp.

----------


## António Vitorino

> o  que eu vi foi o retorno com um wave maker, mas o que disse foi que nao tem bombas de circulacao alem do retorno.
> sabes quantos litros faz a bomba de retorno?
> para o que é aconselhao e com a litragem desse aquario teria de ser uma bomba de cerca de 20 000lt h


Viva!

A bomba de retorno faz 13m3 de caudal máximo e a que provoca as correntes alternadas no aquário faz 16m3.

Abraço

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, ppl

Nao se esqueçam, que e para la estar as *15:30*, ao pe das bilheteiras(agora sao no 1º andar)

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

À moda do Rock'n Rio, 

Eu vou...  :SbOk3: 


Grande iniciativa... Parabéns Miguel!!!  :Palmas:  

Abraço e até Domingo!!!  :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Miguel Jerónimo, aproveito para perguntar se na 1ª visita fizeram uma visita aos bastidores do aq. de recife? Desculpa lá a minha insistência mas é que gostava mesmo de conhecer essa parte.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao foi permitida a visita a essa zona pois esta encluida na zona dos aquarios de quarentena e de propagaçao e por esse motivo nao permitem as vizitas

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Hoje teve lugar mais uma visita, por sinal muito boa! Recomendo, mas pena é que não visitámos os bastidores do Índico, compreensível mas... :Icon Cry:  

Mais uma vez, parabéns ao Miguel e foi um prazer conhecer os restantes visitantes, apesar de não ter existido muito tempo para convívios!

Um abraço a todos! :SbOk:

----------


## Francisco Taveira

e fotos????? :yb677:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Em relação às minhas, tirei algumas (poucas) pois apesar de ter carregado as pilhas da máquina, fiquei sem energia rapidamente!  :Icon Cry:  

Seja como for, praticamente toda a gente tirou fotos!! Pode ser que alguém queira metê-las aqui!

Um abraço!

----------


## RicardoLuis

Realmente um tempo muito bem passado, sim senhor...

Deu para conhecer mais algumas pessoas do RF, mas nestas ocasiões, o José Francisco Duarte disse e muito bem, a nossa atenção para o que se passa acaba por descurar um pouco do convívio, mas não é nada de grave. Confesso que do pessoal todo só o Miguel é que consigo associar o nome à pessoa, pois já tivémos oportunidade de falar noutra ocasião. Aos outros, as minhas desculpas.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Quanto às fotos, a ver se mais logo coloco algumas, pois embora tivesse andado sempre com o dedo no gatilho, nem todas se aproveitam (é a mania dum gajo andar sempre com o modo manual escolhido  :yb665:   ...)

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal.

E para estar, no 1º andar(bilheteiras) por volta das 14:50, o mais tardar.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas vou colocar umas fotos , no entanto gostaria de agradecer ao Miguel Jeronimo por esta visita!  :Palmas:  


FOTOS:






Pinguin´s


Próxima aquisição


4 Uv´s








Tabela de Alimentação


Sal da Red Sea 



Depois coloco mais Fotos... 

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Ficam umas fotos dos bastidores do Oceanário de Lisboa na actualização deste tópico.

----------

